# Wtd: SEIKO 6138-8039 pusher/crystal



## RoddyJB

*Wtd: SEIKO 6138-8039 pusher/crystal*


View Advert


Looking for a pusher for a SEIKO 6138-8039 JPS - including spring & o-ring if possible
A crystal would be good too... 




*Advertiser*

RoddyJB



*Date*

30/12/20



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

